# Fighting Chickens !



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice piece of entertainment while I sit on hold with the mortgage company... Thanx


----------



## amosis16 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Chicken House!!!!


----------



## bbq ron (Mar 29, 2010)

now that's funny


----------

